# Mammograms 🤦🏻‍♀️



## Aneeda72 (Oct 30, 2020)

Yes, it is breast cancer awareness month and time for my annual torture and flattening session.

I remember my first mammogram when the machines first came out, when men techs did the deed.  Ugh.  A complete stranger touching my breast.  But, that‘s not why I remember, I remember because a lump was found.  Barely captured, right in the exact of my breast, pressed up against the chest bone.  A lump.  

Luckily we found it.  It’s cancer.  Hmm.

I was given my choices.  I chose to have the lump out, be woken up while on the table, told the bio results, and make my decision then.  Btw, they don’t do it this way anymore.  I was young.  Too young to deal with this.  I was lucky.  The surgeon knew what he was doing, the scaring is minimal, and I didn’t have cancer.

Few years later, another mammogram, another suspicious lump, but it doesn’t look like cancer.  Now there are woman centers, woman techs, but male radiologists.  Still, let’s have it out.  They used the same incision site.  A week wait for the results of the bio, no cancer.  

Few years later, two bluish lumps in an inconvenient obvious place, other breast.  Not cancer, but, lets have them  out.  Bio results no cancer.  Then mother is diagnosed with breast cancer, has the lump and surrounding issue out.  No need for other treatment, no recurrence.

On every single mammogram I had, I had a large lump show up.  See this Iump, not cancer.  Every single mammogram, not cancer.  But now, mother, has had cancer.  Puts me in a different category.  I ask.  OMGosh, jinx.  I ask how do you know that lump is not cancer?  Cause of the way it looks, cause it has not changed, cause it has not spread.  It’s just a lump.  Alrighty.  I have the mammogram.  They call me in, they show me the films.  

See the large lump, yup.  See the line to the smaller lump, yes.  See this line to the next smaller lump.  Yes.  See the surgeon-up.  Now, they grade cancer.  By looking at the lumps, they grade me at cancer zero.  It will be cancer, but it’s not cancer yet.  You can wait a year, maybe longer until it is actually cancer, then have it out.

Oh, yeah, sure, let’s wait the year or longer, till my zero cancer turns into full blown cancer so I can experience the joys of radiation and chemo therapy.  Not.  Week later surgery.  Bio back, no cancer yet, but pre cancerous.  Whatever that means, as they pat themselves on the back.

Three years later I have a dimple.  Dimples are a sign of the most aggressive breast cancer there is.  I am a bit freaked out.  What the heck is this?  Get the mammogram, hmm.  Get the ultrasound, hmm.  Saw the radiologist. Let’s have a look.  By all means let’s look.  Did I get twenty dollars tucked into my pants? Nope.  But we all “had a look”.

And we/they have no ideal.  None.  Zero. Ziltch.  What that dimple is.  But, we/they are concerned.  We/they will check it next year.  I didn’t go.  The dimple is now looks like a cave, kind of-deep.  I try not to look at it.  It disturbs me.

Who wants a cave?  Not me.  My mammogram is next week.  Have not decided yet if I will go.


----------



## Devi (Oct 30, 2020)

Ugh. I'm thinking probably you should go, since it's changed.

But I'm no doctor, nor am I you. Do take care, @Aneeda72.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, it is breast cancer awareness month and time for my annual torture and flattening session.
> 
> I remember my first mammogram when the machines first came out, when men techs did the deed.  Ugh.  A complete stranger touching my breast.  But, that‘s not why I remember, I remember because a lump was found.  Barely captured, right in the exact of my breast, pressed up against the chest bone.  A lump.
> 
> ...


I'm with Devi, and encourage you to go, Aneeda.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2020)

Say after me...I Will go...... I will go...I will go....


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 30, 2020)

I bought ice cream to reward myself if I go.  I appreciate the encouragement.  I am not afraid or worried about cancer.  I, however, do not want to have another breast surgery, ever.  Such surgeries are extremely painful for a long dang time.  Every try to wear a seat belt after such a surgery?  Agony, pure agony.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2020)

Yes, you need to go, to save yourself from something even worse than going.  And to end the nagging worry.

Is it on the underside?  Could it possibly be from losing weight or from aging changes, due to tissue loss/changes?

I still truly believe you must go, but just trying to offer reason to lower the worry a bit, in the meantime.  It _might not be something drastic _, which we hope it is not, and then, could be a relief.

But yes again, go, and you do deserve a planned reward!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 30, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Yes, you need to go, to save yourself from something even worse than going.  And to end the nagging worry.
> 
> Is it on the underside?  Could it possibly be from losing weight or from aging changes, due to tissue loss/changes?
> 
> ...


No not on the underside, I do not want to be specific due to the men on the forum.  It probably is not drastic.  But just the thought of another breast surgery is, apparently, overwhelming.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2020)

Yes, tht's understandable, @Aneeda72 

Is your appointment early in the week?  At this point, better to get that step behind you, I would think.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 30, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Yes, tht's understandable, @Aneeda72
> 
> Is your appointment early in the week?  At this point, better to get that step behind you, I would think.


Nope, next Friday


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2020)

Ugh.  Major distractions needed. 

And perhaps you bought your reward too soon, then?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 30, 2020)

Oh, Aneeda, please get it checked out. I am so sorry you keep having to go through this, (I would hate it,) but your life is precious.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 30, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Ugh.  Major distractions needed.
> 
> And perhaps you bought your reward too soon, then?


We only go shopping on Friday except for the little stuff you run out of and that store does not sell the lower calorie ice cream.  But I probably did.


----------



## Devi (Oct 30, 2020)

Well, @Aneeda72 -- you could always keep eating the ice cream -- because it'll melt, go stale, etc. before your appointment  -- just think of how much fun that would be!


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 30, 2020)

If you have an appointment please keep it. Especially with what you seem to be noticing. If the Covid gets worse appointments may be harder to get, hours limited etc.


----------



## jujube (Oct 30, 2020)

I had a "dimple" looked at and it was where a fluid-filled cyst had dried up and left a empty place. Hopefully that's what yours is.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 30, 2020)

jujube said:


> I had a "dimple" looked at and it was where a fluid-filled cyst had dried up and left a empty place. Hopefully that's what yours is.


I wish, but it was throughly checked out when it first appeared and no one knew what it was.  At least, at the time, it was not thought to be the awful aggressive cancer the I thought it was.  This is the first time I freaked over a supposed medical problem.  Seems I am still a little freaked.


----------



## Jules (Oct 30, 2020)

It‘ll be in the back of your mind if you don’t go.  

I’ve been squished & diced like you.  Preventive maintenance.  My mother was the same until one came back positive.  The surgery & treatments were awful.  She lived until her mid 90s.


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2020)

I really encourage you to go.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 31, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, it is breast cancer awareness month and time for my annual torture and flattening session.
> 
> I remember my first mammogram when the machines first came out, when men techs did the deed.  Ugh.  A complete stranger touching my breast.  But, that‘s not why I remember, I remember because a lump was found.  Barely captured, right in the exact of my breast, pressed up against the chest bone.  A lump.
> 
> ...


@Aneeda72 please do have your mammogram
I loathe mammograms with a vengeance and especially my last one a year ago
I have a physical disability and I cannot use stairs....they have a ramp which they can raise and lower
They would not use it because you have to book this ramp in advance...no-one told me 
The Technician/s were so obnoxious they made me cry and the pain they put me through was intentional
so much so I complained to the Australian Medical Association but once again 'toothless tiger'
I bet if this test was done on a man's nether region it would be a far more gentle procedure don't you agree?
However by the by do get your mammogram done just to be sure...it's all we have for now anyway


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 31, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> @Aneeda72 please do have your mammogram
> I loathe mammograms with a vengeance and especially my last one a year ago
> I have a physical disability and I cannot use stairs....they have a ramp which they can raise and lower
> They would not use it because you have to book this ramp in advance...no-one told me
> ...


Oh gosh that is an awful experience.  I am so sorry you went through this.  I don’t understand why you would have to book a ramp-insane rule.  Were the technicians male?  

It is, IMO, a very painful procedure.  I am so not a fan of getting these for a variety of reasons.  The only reason I even made the appointment was the pressure from my doctor and worry that if I didn’t she would exclude me from her practice.  Ugh.  I really am trying to make myself go.  Thanks for sharing your story.

After such a bad experience, will you have one again?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2020)

@peramangkelder . I agree with Aneeda.. horrific experience for you.. just beyond belief you had to suffer like that.

I've read many womens' accounts of mammograms being very painful.. and I can only count myself lucky that it has never been painful for me in any way!!


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 31, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh gosh that is an awful experience.  I am so sorry you went through this.  I don’t understand why you would have to book a ramp-insane rule.  Were the technicians male?
> 
> It is, IMO, a very painful procedure.  I am so not a fan of getting these for a variety of reasons.  The only reason I even made the appointment was the pressure from my doctor and worry that if I didn’t she would exclude me from her practice.  Ugh.  I really am trying to make myself go.  Thanks for sharing your story.
> 
> After such a bad experience, will you have one again?


@Aneeda72 I should have mentioned this was one of the Mobile Breast Screen Units where I had my last exam
We were passing by the grounds of the Hospital last week and it was back....and a cold shiver ran right through me 
I doubt I would put myself through all that pain again but I have no history of breast cancer so far
I am nearly 70 and by the time a cancer was large enough to cause me problems I would be long gone


----------



## Pecos (Oct 31, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I wish, but it was throughly checked out when it first appeared and no one knew what it was.  At least, at the time, it was not thought to be the awful aggressive cancer the I thought it was.  This is the first time I freaked over a supposed medical problem.  Seems I am still a little freaked.


Please keep this appointment, the mental stress of not knowing will continue to be a major drain on you. We are praying for you.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 31, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> @Aneeda72 I should have mentioned this was one of the Mobile Breast Screen Units where I had my last exam
> We were passing by the grounds of the Hospital last week and it was back....and a cold shiver ran right through me
> I doubt I would put myself through all that pain again but I have no history of breast cancer so far
> I am nearly 70 and by the time a cancer was large enough to cause me problems I would be long gone


Exactly my thoughts.  I am 74.  I have put myself through so much medically for my children and especially for my favorite son.  But I must die sometime, and he must learn to cope with this eventually.  The knowledge that I will bring him pain breaks me in two.  This past year or so I’ve refused many of the tests my doctor have wanted done.  My will is DNR/DNI.

At this age, I realize I grow closer to death and further from life each year.  I endure so much pain, refusing meds except in the worst of times. And I don’t want to live till 80, or older.  Life is not a contest for who lives the longest.  It’s about quality of life.  Many of us are learning how unhappy we are with the little confinement we are enduring due to the virus.

Think of people in nursing homes, always confined.  I do not want to finish in a nursing home.  So, strangely enough, I am really struggling with this stupid mammogram.  And while I didn’t ever want a hip replacement again, I do want to be able to walk, so I am gun ho for the surgery.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 31, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Exactly my thoughts.  I am 74.  I have put myself through so much medically for my children and especially for my favorite son.  But I must die sometime, and he must learn to cope with this eventually.  The knowledge that I will bring him pain breaks me in two.  This past year or so I’ve refused many of the tests my doctor have wanted done.  My will is DNR/DNI.
> 
> At this age, I realize I grow closer to death and further from life each year.  I endure so much pain, refusing meds except in the worst of times. And I don’t want to live till 80, or older.  Life is not a contest for who lives the longest.  It’s about quality of life.  Many of us are learning how unhappy we are with the little confinement we are enduring due to the virus.
> 
> Think of people in nursing homes, always confined.  I do not want to finish in a nursing home.  So, strangely enough, I am really struggling with this stupid mammogram.  And while I didn’t ever want a hip replacement again, I do want to be able to walk, so I am gun ho for the surgery.


@Aneeda72 I worked in a well run nursing home for 10 years and I vowed and declared never to end up in one


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2020)

@peramangkelder 
That is awful, what you went through, and I can very easily put myself in your shoes, as I too am physically disabled, and have sometimes been shocked at the hurtful callous ways, I have been treated.
I am familiar with that equipment, also, and had a difficult time with it.

I've also thought of you Aneeda, and hope you will go through with this appointment, as you are worth it.  I don't go for every test either, but some, I decide to do, as daunting and difficult as they may be.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 1, 2020)

I have not been eating the ice cream, but my husband has.  . By the time of the appointment it will be all gone.  Since he’s eating the reward, I think he should get the mammogram.


----------



## bingo (Nov 1, 2020)

i always said...if you didn't have anything...a mammogram would  give it to you...
anyway...dr can do ultrasound  instead


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 5, 2020)

Ladies-please,PLEASE get your mammograms!! I would likely not be here today if not for a mammogram. I hate them-they are uncomfortable at best and painful at worst. But they are over very quickly and you can feel pretty confident that you are breast cancer free.

My sister is currently battling Stage 3 breast cancer. She knew something was up but could not get a mammo due to Covid. Now she is receiving chemo,then will have surgery and then radiation. I just hope she survives-this cancer was diagnosed much later than it should have been. She is 72 and lives a life that most of us couldn`t-at least I know I couldn`t.She drives out of state on a weekly basis,all dog related. She was just given a new puppy by fiends who she plans on finishing to his Championship in the next year. I will post a pic of her and puppy.

BTW-I found breast ultrasounds to be even more uncomfortable than mammos. Not that you have a choice-they use u/s to further look at what they find on a mammo. But I always hope they won`t find anything they want to look into....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm not getting them anymore, my choice....


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 5, 2020)

I am getting my last one tomorrow, and will thank everyone for their encouragement and concern.  I have driven myself nearly crazy over this.  I’ve had a bad stomachache all day due to anxiety.  I find them painful and at 74 enough is enough.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 6, 2020)

Back, will explain what happened in a while.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 6, 2020)

Electricity went out at our house.  It’s been a bummer of a week.

I did not get the mammogram.  I spoke to the tech who does the mammogram.  Let’s take a look.    Oh, yes, let’s.  I looked at her face, oh yes.  I can tell she is thinking the same think I am thinking, that I might have a very aggressive cancer.  Cause there is only one breast cancer that does this according to Dr. Google.

 She says this is a routine mammogram.  You have to have a diagnostic mammogram.  Every single diagnostic mammogram I have had, has led to surgery.  Surgery takes the suspicious lump and surrounding tissues.  Because a lump that is not cancer now, can be cancer later.

But, I don’t have a lump.  I have a dimple.  Don't worry she says, WE will take care of this.  Ah, the royal WE, I am in for it for sure.  She makes the call, explains the situation, and tells me the other lady will call you back in an hour.  

You will get a diagnostic mammogram, which means more finer pictures.  You will get an ultrasound.  You will get your, hmm, I started to fade out, hyperventilating a little.  Something about all the glands or whatever else they check they will check.  You can go now, you will be called.  Tried to get you in today, but they are backed up.  

I get called back in less than an hour.  This is so and so.  I will take care of everything.  I will get everything WE need.  Don’t worry about anything.  Hmm, will you have the tests?  If needed will you see the surgeon?  And the big one, will you have the surgery for me?  There is no we.  There is only me, going through this shit again.

I have an appointment for the diagnostic mammogram next Thursday afternoon.  I don’t feel very well.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 6, 2020)

I had breast cancer in 2014, but because I had kept up with my mammograms they caught it very early.  I had a lumpectomy and radiation and I've now been cancer free for 5 years.  I definitely don't enjoy the mammograms, but since they saved my life I'm in no position to complain.


----------



## Jules (Nov 6, 2020)

The wait will be difficult.  You are a tough woman and will deal with whatever comes.  Difficult times & I feel for you.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 6, 2020)

You are in my thoughts and prayers. This sounds absolutely horrid.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 9, 2020)

The technician who does my mammograms is as gentle as possible. She’s wonderful. It’s still uncomfortable but bearable. She remembers that I have had problems in the past and makes sure to get good images so I don’t have to repeat the process. I feel blessed to know her.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 12, 2020)

Had the mammogram, had the ultrasound, had the radiologist do more ultrasound.  Choices, see the surgeon now, see the surgeon anytime within the next six months, get another mammogram in six months, and then see the surgeon for a biopsy.

Due to the high level of COVID and the fact that our hospitals are filled with COVID patients, I will have another mammogram in six months, then I will see the surgeon and have the biopsy.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2020)

That is so very difficult, Aneeda.... 

It's very good and brave of you, though,  to have managed to get yourself there for all of that, so far, and to have accomplished and done for now, those important steps.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 12, 2020)

Kaila said:


> That is so very difficult, Aneeda....
> 
> It's very good and brave of you, though,  to have managed to get yourself there for all of that, so far, and to have accomplished and done for now, those important steps.


Thanks, I figured I would have to have another biopsy.  But he said he did not see a “tethering“ issue which I was really worried about.  I think it will be like all the other times, no cancer, and they remove all the tissue just to make sure.  Still, the biopsy is very painful and slow to heal.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 12, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Had the mammogram, had the ultrasound, had the radiologist do more ultrasound.  Choices, see the surgeon now, see the surgeon anytime within the next six months, get another mammogram in six months, and then see the surgeon for a biopsy.
> 
> Due to the high level of COVID and the fact that our hospitals are filled with COVID patients, I will have another mammogram in six months, then I will see the surgeon and have the biopsy.


@Aneeda72 I am fully aware of the gravity of this terrible situation but please look at it another way
If your scans had shown anything at all you would not have had time to think about it you would have been scheduled for surgery
I do know that this is only a very small consolation but you have such a positive outlook on absolutely everything
Now is the time for you to be positive about you my dear Forum friend across the miles


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 12, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> @Aneeda72 I am fully aware of the gravity of this terrible situation but please look at it another way
> If your scans had shown anything at all you would not have had time to think about it you would have been scheduled for surgery
> I do know that this is only a very small consolation but you have such a positive outlook on absolutely everything
> Now is the time for you to be positive about you my dear Forum friend across the miles


They found two issues.  One is the biopsy issue, which can wait.  The other issue is something I never knew about, that is the issue that could become urgent and require surgery sooner.  Not being mysterious just, as I said, not discussing with men.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 12, 2020)

Fair enough and I am certain all the women on this Forum will have their collective fingers crossed for you


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 13, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Fair enough and I am certain all the women on this Forum will have their collective fingers crossed for you


Thanks


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 17, 2020)

I had my annual in August. I was glad to go back to annually. For awhile I had to go every six months. I do have to have an ultrasound after each mammo though. The techs are very nice and gentle so it isn't too bad. I wouldn't dare skip an appointment.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 17, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Fair enough and I am certain all the women on this Forum will have their collective fingers crossed for you


@Aneeda72  Yes, we do!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 17, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I had my annual in August. I was glad to go back to annually. For awhile I had to go every six months. I do have to have an ultrasound after each mammo though. The techs are very nice and gentle so it isn't too bad. I wouldn't dare skip an appointment.


It’s always very painful for me.  The tech did the ultrasound and then the radiologist did the ultrasound as well.  I know I have to have surgery, and the biopsy, but, due to Covid, it can wait unless the surgical issue gets worst.  I’m glad it does not hurt you much.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 17, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> It’s always very painful for me.  The tech did the ultrasound and then the radiologist did the ultrasound as well.  I know I have to have surgery, and the biopsy, but, due to Covid, it can wait unless the surgical issue gets worst.  I’m glad it does not hurt you much.


I'm sorry the experience is such a painful one for you!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 17, 2020)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Ladies-please,PLEASE get your mammograms!! I would likely not be here today if not for a mammogram. I hate them-they are uncomfortable at best and painful at worst. But they are over very quickly and you can feel pretty confident that you are breast cancer free.
> 
> My sister is currently battling Stage 3 breast cancer. She knew something was up but could not get a mammo due to Covid. Now she is receiving chemo,then will have surgery and then radiation. I just hope she survives-this cancer was diagnosed much later than it should have been. She is 72 and lives a life that most of us couldn`t-at least I know I couldn`t.She drives out of state on a weekly basis,all dog related. She was just given a new puppy by fiends who she plans on finishing to his Championship in the next year. I will post a pic of her and puppy.
> 
> BTW-I found breast ultrasounds to be even more uncomfortable than mammos. Not that you have a choice-they use u/s to further look at what they find on a mammo. But I always hope they won`t find anything they want to look into....View attachment 132123


I'm so sorry your sister is going through this! May she be blessed to have as little discomfort as possible and a very good outcome.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 17, 2020)

My sister had breast cancer.  They did a lumpectomy.  She  had had numerous cancers over the years.  Eventually one of them moved into her liver and bone, and she passed.  The problem with her was that after her complete hysterectomy, she only needed a partial, they gave her HRT even though she had had all those cancers.  It caused it all to come back and took her life.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 18, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> My sister had breast cancer.  They did a lumpectomy.  She  had had numerous cancers over the years.  Eventually one of them moved into her liver and bone, and she passed.  The problem with her was that after her complete hysterectomy, she only needed a partial, they gave her HRT even though she had had all those cancers.  It caused it all to come back and took her life.


I had a complete hysterectomy when I was under thirty (had a tubal pg which ruptured) and I never took the hormones, couldn’t afford them.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I had a complete hysterectomy when I was under thirty (had a tubal pg which ruptured) and I never took the hormones, couldn’t afford them.


Oh My, Dear  Aneeda , you have had one heck of a rotten health life.. .. you've truly been through so much, I'm sorry you've had to cope with all of that...

Tell me tho' if you don't mind... having had the hysterectomy so young ( my mother did too)... how did doing without the hormone replacement affect you?... I


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 18, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I had a complete hysterectomy when I was under thirty (had a tubal pg which ruptured) and I never took the hormones, couldn’t afford them.


Its a good thing you could not afford them.  They can be lethal.  My sister and brother-in-law could have sued the doctor, but she should have still died because of them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Oh My, Dear  Aneeda , you have had one heck of a rotten health life.. .. you've truly been through so much, I'm sorry you've had to cope with all of that...
> 
> Tell me tho' if you don't mind... having had the hysterectomy so young ( my mother did too)... how did doing without the hormone replacement affect you?... I


It did not effect me.  @hollydolly but I sent you a PM.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 27, 2020)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Ladies-please,PLEASE get your mammograms!! I would likely not be here today if not for a mammogram. I hate them-they are uncomfortable at best and painful at worst. But they are over very quickly and you can feel pretty confident that you are breast cancer free.
> 
> My sister is currently battling Stage 3 breast cancer. She knew something was up but could not get a mammo due to Covid. Now she is receiving chemo,then will have surgery and then radiation. I just hope she survives-this cancer was diagnosed much later than it should have been. She is 72 and lives a life that most of us couldn`t-at least I know I couldn`t.She drives out of state on a weekly basis,all dog related. She was just given a new puppy by fiends who she plans on finishing to his Championship in the next year. I will post a pic of her and puppy.
> 
> BTW-I found breast ultrasounds to be even more uncomfortable than mammos. Not that you have a choice-they use u/s to further look at what they find on a mammo. But I always hope they won`t find anything they want to look into....View attachment 132123


I hope your sister is doing well, Mrs.R.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> It’s always very painful for me.  The tech did the ultrasound and then the radiologist did the ultrasound as well.  I know I have to have surgery, and the biopsy, but, due to Covid, it can wait unless the surgical issue gets worst.  I’m glad it does not hurt you much.


Any update on the surgery, Aneeda?   You have certainly had your share of health issues.   I hope all is well.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 28, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Any update on the surgery, Aneeda?   You have certainly had your share of health issues.   I hope all is well.


Thanks for asking, nope.  I have the new mammogram in April or so then the surgery after that.  I want to get the vaccine before having hip replacement surgery.  Imagine getting COVID-19 when you have a new hip.  Not taking that chance.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 28, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Thanks for asking, nope.  I have the new mammogram in April or so then the surgery after that.  I want to get the vaccine before having hip replacement surgery.  Imagine getting COVID-19 when you have a new hip.  Not taking that chance.


I'm glad you have it scheduled.  I'd be much more concerned about the breast issue than a hip replacement.   Keep us posted.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 28, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I'm glad you have it scheduled.  I'd be much more concerned about the breast issue than a hip replacement.   Keep us posted.


I am concerned, but I can’t drive myself crazy over it.  There are two issues and I definitely have to have surgery for one issue and the biopsy to see if the second issue is cancer.  I could have the surgery any time especially if things worsen.  I am hoping to get the vaccine before being “exposed” in the hospital.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 9, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Oh My, Dear  Aneeda , you have had one heck of a rotten health life.. .. you've truly been through so much, I'm sorry you've had to cope with all of that...
> 
> Tell me tho' if you don't mind... having had the hysterectomy so young ( my mother did too)... how did doing without the hormone replacement affect you?...


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 9, 2021)

I always go for the mammogram when I'm called. My mom died of metastasized breast cancer and after my own fight the big C in another part of my body I'm taking no chances


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> I always go for the mammogram when I'm called.


Curious how often do they usually routinely do them, there?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 9, 2021)

Ok, so I apparently misunderstood what the last finding was, what the new findings was, and what was going on .  Anyway, I thought we were are talking about a problem I noticed and we were, until we were not.  But they didn’t clarify that they had decided that the issue that bothered me was not an issue that bothered them.

What they found on the mammogram before this one was a new lump.  .  It’s that lump they were talking about a biopsy on.    I read Wednesday’s report and they were talking about a lump, and I was thinking what are they talking about.  I swear, my brain is turning to mush.

Good thing I misunderstood actually because I would have been upset.  Apparently in my old age, and because my long term acquaintance has cancer, I am a bit freakish over the mention of cancer.  Plus I have a blood cancer, and one cancer situation is enough for anyone.

Anyway, the  lump is in the same area as the three cancer zero lumps were that they removed a few years ago.  I think it must be connected to those in some ways, and those were not cancer but would develop into cancer eventually so they were removed.

I was expecting a biopsy in one area, I got it in a different area where the new lump has appeared.  It was painful, but not as painful as my spinal shots so quite bearable to me.  I have a great deal of swelling, can’t shower for a couple days, and need to wear a bandage for 7 days.  They also placed a small marker where the lump is, to show it’s been biopsied.

I get results next Tuesday.  Now I wait.

Meanwhile I go out to leave and husband has left.  Wonderful and typical of him.  (When I went to the ER a couple months ago, and got back in the car when finished, he pointed out that he went and got a coke and ice cream while he was waiting.). I had to call him to get him to come get me.  I started walking home since I didn’t know where he was, he’s such a jerk.  Course he doesn’t ask how it went, he never asks.  He makes it quite clear that he does not care.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 9, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> I always go for the mammogram when I'm called. My mom died of metastasized breast cancer and after my own fight the big C in another part of my body I'm taking no chances


Oh, you have to be very careful then.  Sorry about your mom


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2021)

We're glad you got this biopsy done, Aneeda. Sorry it was painful and is swollen and uncomfortable whatever you do, for now, too.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 9, 2021)

even more sorry about your husband. *rolls eyes* i had one of those. *hugs*


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 9, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Curious how often do they usually routinely do them, there?


From age 40 to 54 every 18 months after that every two years


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 9, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh, you have to be very careful then.  Sorry about your mom


Thanks Aneeda, long time ago now for both things


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 13, 2021)

Test came back negative for cancer , but they want to do a new mammogram in 6 months


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2021)

That's great news, Aneeda, ! 
 but.....
don't they realize how fast 6 months gets here, when it's something like that?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 13, 2021)

Kaila said:


> That's great news, Aneeda, !
> but.....
> don't they realize how fast 6 months gets here, when it's something like that?


Yeah not wild about yet another mammogram, but they said if this one shows no changes then back to the regular once a year schedule.


----------

